# Wild Pigs



## MissMia (Jul 26, 2008)

Actually Javalina are collared peccaries and not pigs. We still call them piggies!   This is right behind my house at sunset tonight. There were a heard of 23 in the wash. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## icassell (Jul 26, 2008)

I've lived here for 9 years and have only seen them once.  Your first pic is really neat ... I like the little guy peaking out from under mommy.


----------



## flygning (Jul 26, 2008)

Eek-- those critters are mean!  I've never seen them in such big numbers before.  I've only seen them in pairs, or worse, a mama and her babies.

I love the picture of the little guy.  He looks so fuzzy...almost... _cuddly_.


----------



## MissMia (Jul 26, 2008)

icassell said:


> I've lived here for 9 years and have only seen them once.  Your first pic is really neat ... I like the little guy peaking out from under mommy.



Thanks! I was lucky to get the photos at all. 



flygning said:


> Eek-- those critters are mean!  I've never seen them in such big numbers before.  I've only seen them in pairs, or worse, a mama and her babies.
> 
> I love the picture of the little guy.  He looks so fuzzy...almost... _cuddly_.



The babies are very cuddly and they make the cutest little grunting noises! I'd really want one if they stayed that size. 

This group roams the neighborhood quite a bit. We've hand fed them carrots in the driveway before.


----------



## abraxas (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice. Really cool shots!


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 26, 2008)

Cool shots!
Where we lived in Texas we had TONS of the fellas, they are pests!
Daddy caught a spotted one at one time, and we had it for a while but I wasn't allowed to pet it.
For obvious reasons.

We also had a baby wild pig, which is an entirely different thing.
We named him Wilbur. Then we ate him.


----------



## Antarctican (Jul 26, 2008)

MissMia said:


> Actually Javalina are collared peccaries and not pigs. We still call them piggies!   This is right behind my house at sunset tonight. There were a heard of 23 in the wash.


Awwww, I really like that first one too, with the babies by their momma. I've seen peccaries in the zoo, but never knew from what part of the world they came.



CowboysDaughter said:


> Cool shots!
> We also had a baby wild pig, which is an entirely different thing.
> We named him Wilbur. Then we ate him.


:shock:


 The way you worded that makes me giggle


----------



## photocat (Jul 26, 2008)

i like the second one especially.  i like how they are all spread out.  

very bazaar pigs to be in your "backyard" too!  the most i get in my backyard are dogs that got loose from the neighbor's house or a rabbit or two... lol

btw - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 26, 2008)

I want to eat them.


----------



## flygning (Jul 26, 2008)

Ooh, happy birthday!


----------



## Dmitri (Jul 26, 2008)

hah cute little piggies. Who said they're dangerous? 

And I agree with Flygning - Happy Birthday


----------



## icassell (Jul 26, 2008)

... sings a rousing chorus of "Happy Birthday MissMia" and rummages around in the "Kitchen Utensils" thread to get the stuff to bake a cake ...


----------



## MissMia (Jul 27, 2008)

abraxas said:


> Very nice. Really cool shots!



Thanks A!



CowboysDaughter said:


> Cool shots!
> Where we lived in Texas we had TONS of the fellas, they are pests!
> Daddy caught a spotted one at one time, and we had it for a while but I wasn't allowed to pet it.
> For obvious reasons.
> ...



I feel bad for Wilbur! :mrgreen:



Antarctican said:


> Awwww, I really like that first one too, with the babies by their momma. I've seen peccaries in the zoo, but never knew from what part of the world they came.



I love the babies! I always want to keep one when I see them. They are like part puppy and part deer.



photocat said:


> i like the second one especially.  i like how they are all spread out.
> 
> very bazaar pigs to be in your "backyard" too!  the most i get in my backyard are dogs that got loose from the neighbor's house or a rabbit or two... lol
> 
> btw - HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!



Thanks cat! We have lots of critters in our yard. There is natural preserve land around the houses, so we get all kinds of things here.



toofpaste said:


> I want to eat them.



I hear they are yummy, but I couldn't bring myself to try it now.



flygning said:


> Ooh, happy birthday!



Thanks V!



Dmitri said:


> hah cute little piggies. Who said they're dangerous?
> 
> And I agree with Flygning - Happy Birthday



Thanks Dmitri!



icassell said:


> ... sings a rousing chorus of "Happy Birthday MissMia" and rummages around in the "Kitchen Utensils" thread to get the stuff to bake a cake ...



Thanks! I'll expect to see a cake on the 9th! :mrgreen:

(Just kidding! Please don't bring one!!!!!)


----------



## scubabear6 (Jul 27, 2008)

Great pics bit they would have looked better with a apple in the mouth and a cherry/honey glaze on them.


----------



## icassell (Jul 27, 2008)

scubabear6 said:


> Great pics bit they would have looked better with a apple in the mouth and a cherry/honey glaze on them.




They would eat the apple in two seconds flat and lick the glaze off of each other


----------



## MissMia (Jul 27, 2008)

icassell said:


> They would eat the apple in two seconds flat and lick the glaze off of each other



That is very true!  They love apples, but their favorite in the summer is watermelon!


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 27, 2008)

toofpaste said:


> I want to eat them.



A man after my own heart... Errr, pork? 


Nice pics M!


----------



## icassell (Jul 27, 2008)

... I never heard of anyone out here eating javalina ... I wonder if they taste like pork ...


----------



## Bifurcator (Jul 27, 2008)

if those are bore - and they look like they are - but just a little small (?) they taste like slightly sweeter, slightly gamier pork.  Fun to hunt too.


----------



## Hawaii Five-O (Jul 27, 2008)

haha cute piglet! We have wild bore in Florida too. I hear they can be dangerous too since they have poor eye sight so they will just charge at possible predators. Do yours have tusks too?


----------



## toofpaste (Jul 28, 2008)

Bifurcator said:


> if those are bore - and they look like they are - but just a little small (?) they taste like slightly sweeter, slightly gamier pork. Fun to hunt too.


 
+1


----------



## CowboysDaughter (Jul 28, 2008)

Dmitri said:


> hah cute little piggies. Who said they're dangerous?


 
They really are. Those mama javelinas can get nasty. If you get near their babes, daaaang.

We have an old retired cowdog; a Catahola mix, he's about 12, with a split ear from a dog fight, skin tumors an who knows what else. He used to be a hog/javelina fightin monster. Daddy recalls onetime he got into a tussle with a javelina; these things are big too. Their teeth can do some nasty damage, man are they aggressive. Anyway, Sam {our dog} and that javelina rolled into a dirt tank and were fighting in the dang water. I guess finally they both went underwater, and Daddy just sat and looked. In a few moments, here comes that javelina barreling out of that water and high-tailing it for the brush.

Sam returned with hardly a scratch. 

But yeah they are. The wild hogs are nasty too. When we had Wilbur, he was tiny when Daddy caught him. He would go pick him up, and sweet talk him, and was rubbing him on the side of the snout with his thumb when ddgummed Wilbur just turned and bit Daddy. Those little teeth are _just_ like needles. Nasty little suckers.


----------



## Kimberly81 (Jul 29, 2008)

cute shots, is it just me or is there some sort of cat in this bush stalking these piggies?


----------



## MissMia (Jul 29, 2008)

Kimberly81 said:


> cute shots, is it just me or is there some sort of cat in this bush stalking these piggies?



I looked at the original photos and there is nothing but plants there. We do have bobcats here, but the piggies would have chased them. I saw a male javalina chase off a pack of 6 coyotes one day. I wouldn't want to mess with them.


----------



## Seefutlung (Jul 29, 2008)

Bringing home the bacon ... #1 is is my fav.

Gary


----------

